
Adblockers: US growth could remove $12bn advertising by 2020 - century19
http://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/may/17/adblockers-us-growth-remove-12bn-advertising-2020
======
id122015
Maybe AdBlockers are the solution to bankrupt all those people "producing
content for the sake of producing content". I searched the other day to find
out how many people think there is too much content on the internet, and all I
found was: how to earn more with advertising platforms. It was the
journalist/blogger type of people who think about profit before thinking about
quality, because all they can produce is words.

So my task for you is to find an article telling that there is just too much
clickbait and RAR (Read And Repeat) on the internet. I think we need to invent
a name for this habit of creating content just to earn money. Some called it
over-optimisation. But then they invented Page Rank. Than publishers got
clever and outdid the PR. Now we have DA. Next what.. CrackUpBoom!!!

